# iPhone 6s - problème de connexion icloud



## xSire (6 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelque temps désormais je ne peux plus faire de mise à jour et/ou installer des applications sur mon téléphone. Mon téléphone n'est plus connecté a icloud et quand j'essaie de le faire un message d'erreur s'affiche ( photo jointe ) Merci


----------

